# i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!



## Flexsist (30. Juni 2014)

*i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin neulich beim Youtube zappen auf ein Video gestoßen, wo mit einer Kompakt Wakü & 40 Lüfter einen i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz auf bis zu -20°C. 

*Ultimate Corsair H100 Cooling Mod   *

 Was haltet ihr davon?

Und dann ist mir was eingefallen

Das wäre doch interessant Experiment für *PCGH in Gefahr*, ein ähnlichen Aufbau mit einem oder mehreren 388 Watt Lüfter und etwas größerem Radiator, oder? 

Was haltet ihr davon?? 

MfG


----------



## Abductee (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*

Ist ein Fake, gibt er später im Video selber zu.
Das Video ist uralt.


----------



## ricoroci (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*

Gabs das hier nicht schonmal ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich bin neulich beim Youtube zappen auf ein Video gestoßen, wo mit einer Kompakt Wakü & 40 Lüfter einen i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz auf bis zu -20°C.
> Was haltet ihr davon??
> ...


 

Nichts. Geht nämlich nicht 
Du kannst nicht unter die Lufttemperatur kühlen, da du ja hier mit Luft kühlst.


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*



> Ist ein Fake, gibt er später im Video selber zu.
> Das Video ist uralt.


Echt? Shit..hab dem gelaber dann nicht mehr zugehört.



> Gabs das hier nicht schonmal ?






> Nichts. Geht nämlich nicht
> Du kannst nicht unter die Lufttemperatur kühlen, da du ja hier mit Luft kühlst.


Eigentlich schon ja, aber wer weiß, im Winter bei offnem Fenster vielleicht. 

Wäre doch aber trozdem mal ein interessantes Experiment, so mit 20 x 388 Watt Lüfter.


----------



## Research (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*

Ich hatte jetzt mit Eis im Extra-AGB gerechnet...


----------



## metalstore (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*



> Wäre doch aber trozdem mal ein interessantes Experiment, so mit 20 x 388 Watt Lüfter.



auch mit denen wirst du niemals unterhalb der Raum-/Lufttemperatur angelangen


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*



> Ich hatte jetzt mit Eis im Extra-AGB gerechnet...


Dann hätte *Eis im AGB* im Titel gestanden. 

Aber wäre auch mal was.


----------



## Joselman (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*

Am geilsten ist wo er die Vorteile aufzählt.     



> -Doesn't take much room
> -doesn't really take long to do
> -doesn't really cost a lot either
> -then you've got something unique in your rig
> -and the temps are amazing it difance physics!!!



Ich musste sooo lachen.


----------



## MayhemAUT (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*

Das wäre ja auch zu schön. 
Ich plage mich beim Planen und Bauen, kaufe mir eine Maschine nach der Anderen (Fräse, Bandsäge, usw,..) 
und Andere glauben, dass Sie das mit 20 Lüftern hintereinander auch schaffen


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*



> auch mit denen wirst du niemals unterhalb der Raum-/Lufttemperatur angelangen


Raumtemp würd mir persönlich auch schon reichen. 

Ich hab im Idle 42- 44°C auf der CPU, Core 34-36°C. Mit Undervolting. Raumtemp 22°C.

Die NB hat im Idle schon 63°C.


----------



## metalstore (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*

keine Ahnung, wie warm meine Hardware wird, letztens (als es so heiß war), ist der Laptop aber mehrmals (bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass es davon kam) wegen Überhitzung ausgegangen 
nachdem er durchgepustet worden ist, läuft alles wieder wie geschmiert 

aber das was MayhemAUT bei seinem Rechner gemacht hat, grenzt ja schon an (genialem) Wahnsinn (also mir gefällts  )


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*

Versuchs mal so


----------



## rackcity (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*



schon-alles-vergeben schrieb:


> Versuchs mal so


 
neue geschäftsidee, ist notiert.


----------



## Addi (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Gabs das hier nicht schonmal ?


 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/326055-h100-und-luefter-yyyy-o-o.html

Jaaaap 

Der Rest ist bereits geklärt.


----------



## Flexsist (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*



> Versuchs mal so​
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sieht schon ein wenig radikal aus, einfach so Eis ins Case werfen. 

Ich hätte den Radi wenigstens in einen Eimer gestellt...und dann voll mit Eis bis oben hin. 
Muss ich mal mit dem System vom Kumpel ausprobieren, bzw ihn dazu übereden. 
Wäre sogar schnell gemacht bei ihm.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Sieht schon ein wenig radikal aus, einfach so Eis ins Case werfen.
> 
> Ich hätte den Radi wenigstens in einen Eimer gestellt...und dann voll mit Eis bis oben hin.
> Muss ich mal mit dem System vom Kumpel ausprobieren, bzw ihn dazu übereden.
> Wäre sogar schnell gemacht bei ihm.


 
Ist Trockeneis(Brucheis kostet ca 1€ pro kg)nicht eis von der Tanke


----------



## metalstore (2. Juli 2014)

Das Eis von der Tanke ist normales Eis (festes Wasser) soweit ich weiß
Trockeneis ist festesKohlenstoffdioxid
Ergo: nicht das selbe
Falls ich was unwahres gesagt habe, so verbessert mich bitte


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: i7 3960X @ 4.6GHz - 40 Lüfter Corsair SP120 @ Corsair H100 - Cooling Mod bis zu bis zu -20°C!!*



metalstore schrieb:


> Das Eis von der Tanke ist normales Eis (festes Wasser) soweit ich weiß
> Trockeneis ist festesKohlenstoffdioxid
> Ergo: nicht das selbe
> Falls ich was unwahres gesagt habe, so verbessert mich bitte


 
ist ok,habe es nur erweht falls es einer "nicht sieht oder weiss"


----------

